

The origin story of robots.txt - vaksel
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2009/06/how_i_got_here_in_the_end_part_3.html

======
mustpax
This passage caught my eye:

"I eyeballed the Wyse terminal in the office behind her. "I thought you said
you had Microsoft Word running on that?" I asked. "My handwriting's not very
good ... mind if I use it?"

I'm just wondering, do you, fellow typists, suffer from a similar atrophy of
handwriting skills? I was never any good to begin with, even when they used to
drill us pretty hard about penmanship back in grade school. Let's just say
things have only gone downhill from there.

~~~
cstross
Clarification:

I'm left-handed, write somewhat crabbily at the best of times, and was
suffering somewhat from mild RSI at the time. Half an hour isn't very long; I
can type a lot faster than I can hand-write, so to make even a token stab at
the task I needed a keyboard.

I'm just startled that nobody else ever asked the obvious question ...

------
trezor
I would have called this "a story about the fall of SCO", rather that "The
origin story of robots.txt".Robots.txt is really just mentioned in a passer-by
sentence in the middle of whole thing.

That being said, it was a interesting enough read.

